# Dumping a Mexican Timeshare



## stefanx45 (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone know how I can legally disown my Cancun timeshare, or deed it back to the resort?  Or if it's problematical, do you know a reputable law firm who can handle this for me for a reasonable cost?  If it makes a difference, I'm in California.

I am unable to use my Cancun timeshare, am not in a position to exchange, and haven't been able to use it much in recent years.  I have tried to sell it (even for a dollar!) without success.  6 years left on the lease.  I am tired of paying maintenance for nothing and want to dump it, if possible without credit rating consequences.


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 8, 2009)

I emailed and pm'd you, may be able to help. Email or PM me, Greg


----------



## pgrrider (Sep 10, 2009)

I think that if you just stop paying your annual maint. fee......the resort will just take it back.  Sort of like a forclosure on your home....!!!

Also.....remember that you are here.....and.....they are in Mexico....!!  An international lawsuit is not worth the resort's time, money or effort.

I am sure you would not be the first one to do it!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 10, 2009)

pgrrider said:


> I think that if you just stop paying your annual maint. fee......the resort will just take it back.  Sort of like a forclosure on your home....!!!



You can certainly think that, but that won't make it so.

What will likely happen is that the company will turn the bill over to a US collection agency to attempt to collect. They will also leave an unfavorable information in your credit report.


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Sep 10, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You can certainly think that, but that won't make it so.


It depends on the timeshare. Based on the way I interpreted my Royal Sands RTU agreement, if I stop paying then that terminates the agreement. But my memory is a bit fuzzy, so I may not have that correct. It is less of an issue with the Royals though since they have a positive value on the resell market.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 10, 2009)

DosMasCervesos said:


> It depends on the timeshare. Based on the way I interpreted my Royal Sands RTU agreement, if I stop paying then that terminates the agreement. But my memory is a bit fuzzy, so I may not have that correct. It is less of an issue with the Royals though since they have a positive value on the resell market.



Yes - it does depend on the timeshare.  I was responding to the what appeared to be the blanket statement that seemed to indicate a person could rid themselves of a MX timeshare simply by stopping making payments.  In fact some of the Mexican operations can actually be the most tenacious.


----------



## nazclk (Sep 11, 2009)

*Mexican Timeshare*

and also something to remember is that some of the Mexican timeshares are tied to American Corporations, which makes it easier to mess with your credit.


----------



## pgrrider (Sep 12, 2009)

If you have paid in full for your timshare and you stop paying your annual maint. fee, what can they do to you....?????  I believe that it just will revert back to the resale program that all resorts have.....and ....the resort is ahead because they can sell it AGAIN.....AND.....keep all the profits.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2009)

pgrrider said:


> If you have paid in full for your timshare and you stop paying your annual maint. fee, what can they do to you....?????  I believe that it just will revert back to the resale program that all resorts have.....and ....the resort is ahead because they can sell it AGAIN.....AND.....keep all the profits.



That is not true in today's economy - resorts are having a problem moving unsold inventory and they would much rather have a MF paying owner on the hook, then inventory sitting around that they can't sell.  What they can do is turn you over to collections and damage your credit rating!


----------



## pgrrider (Sep 12, 2009)

stefanx45 said:


> Does anyone know how I can legally disown my Cancun timeshare, or deed it back to the resort?  Or if it's problematical, do you know a reputable law firm who can handle this for me for a reasonable cost?  If it makes a difference, I'm in California.
> 
> I am unable to use my Cancun timeshare, am not in a position to exchange, and haven't been able to use it much in recent years.  I have tried to sell it (even for a dollar!) without success.  6 years left on the lease.  I am tired of paying maintenance for nothing and want to dump it, if possible without credit rating consequences.



I Googled "CONSEQUENCES OF NOT PAYING THE ANNUAL MAINTENANCE FEE FOR A TIMESHARE"...............and one of the HITS was to a legal website where an attorney answers various questions:

This is the response posted to the questioner who had fully paid for her timeshare and stopped paying her annual maintenance fees -

"To answer your question a quote from the above article, - “A foreclosure, and similarly a deed in lieu of foreclosure, will affect your credit score between 230-280 points, depending on the reporting credit company. This point deduction of 230-280 points, and negative mark on your credit score, will stay on your credit report for anywhere from 7-10 years, and companies will be able to purge this information upon closer inspection after the 10 year period has elapsed.”

Is this actually going to happen? Probably not. The reason being that it is much easier and profitable for the company that owns your timeshare/whom you owe money, to use high-pressure sales to move forward with selling more timeshares than it is for them to chase you down and challenge you in court."

Just another opinion....BUT a legal one


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 12, 2009)

pgrrider said:


> The reason being that it is much easier and profitable for the company that owns your timeshare/whom you owe money, to use high-pressure sales to move forward with selling more timeshares than it is for them to chase you down and challenge you in court."
> 
> Just another opinion....BUT a legal one



As I stated above - that is no longer true in this economy, and I would certainly hesitate to advise others to default on a contractual agreement, based on info. that you googled...


----------

